# CFE bill online



## GnJ.in.MX

Greetings All.

Like most people here at Lakeside, I'm lucky if I receive a bill in the mail from CFE once a year.

I figured out how to access my account online. By that I mean that I can login, but I cannot view my bill. 

Under Mi Cuenta, I click on Consulta tu Recibo but nothing comes up. Does anyone else do this? Am I clicking on the right thing? 

Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*CFE Online*



GnJ.in.MX said:


> Greetings All.
> 
> Like most people here at Lakeside, I'm lucky if I receive a bill in the mail from CFE once a year.
> 
> I figured out how to access my account online. By that I mean that I can login, but I cannot view my bill.
> 
> Under Mi Cuenta, I click on Consulta tu Recibo but nothing comes up. Does anyone else do this? Am I clicking on the right thing?
> 
> Thanks.



I just registered on CFE online.

I got as far as seeing the PDF icons for my account. When clicking on them nothing happened either. Nice that they have an option "English".


----------



## conorkilleen

AlanMexicali said:


> I just registered on CFE online.
> 
> I got as far as seeing the PDF icons for my account. When clicking on them nothing happened either. Nice that they have an option "English".


Strange coincidence...I just registered this morning as well. Same stuff you guys are seeing. None of the info comes up.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Cfe*



conorkilleen said:


> Strange coincidence...I just registered this morning as well. Same stuff you guys are seeing. None of the info comes up.


I was not expecting to see the "English" icon on that website and have some of the site in English.


----------



## RVGRINGO

CFE bills do not arrive "by mail" but are delivered by courier. Ours arrive regularly and dependably in Chapala Centro and, before that, in Ajijic Centro. I understand that some fraccionamientos receive CFE bills for everyone at the office, rather than at each home.
Do you have a 'buzon' on the front of your home to receive the CFE bill, or mail? Do your neighbors get theirs? Of course, if you rent, they may be going elsewhere; like to the landlord, property manager or even a bank.


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> CFE bills do not arrive "by mail" but are delivered by courier. Ours arrive regularly and dependably in Chapala Centro and, before that, in Ajijic Centro. I understand that some fraccionamientos receive CFE bills for everyone at the office, rather than at each home.
> Do you have a 'buzon' on the front of your home to receive the CFE bill, or mail? Do your neighbors get theirs? Of course, if you rent, they may be going elsewhere; like to the landlord, property manager or even a bank.


Mine come to my rented house..in the landlords name but with my address. I have a mailbox but I usually find them under my windshield wiper, front door handle, or just thrown on the ground. Its like an Easter Egg hunt every month. What I DO NOT like is that they only give you 10-12 days to pay the bill. I usually pay at OXXO or Soriana, but if the bill is just 1 day past due, then you need to find the CFE office thats local.

The CFE website does not have a list of offices in Monterrey from what I have found. I did find one through some friends and I need to go there today or tomorrow to pay...its 4 days overdue.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Go to this CFE website and enter your state and city to find an office nearest your home:
En CFE - CFE


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> Go to this CFE website and enter your state and city to find an office nearest your home:
> En CFE - CFE


I must have been blind!!! Thanks RV! However, the office that I am going to pay my bill at is not located on the map search.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Must be a new one!


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> Must be a new one!


from what I heard its 8+ years old....maybe I'm not looking in the right area of Monterrey. Thanks again for the heads up. 

Going back to the English translated page version...its good to see some reciprocity in Mexicos online services. Seems that the US has been doing it for the last 5 years very well. You would be hard pressed to find any US based company website (banks, utilities, mortgages) that is without a Spanish translation.

Nice to see that are thinking about us little guys!


----------



## pappabee

*Don't worry --- Be happy*

As many of you know I bank with BBVA and they have a process that allows me to have my utilities (CFE and Telmex) auto-paid directly from my account. 

I signed up for it with the bank and everything just goes smoothly. We rent but it makes no difference if I get a copy or not, the bank pays it on time and I can go on line to the bank and see that it was paid and how much. 

One thing that I don't have to worry about. Don't worry Be happy and I am.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The Treaty of Guadalupe requires the USA to support 'Mexican culture', which includes language. That's why there are requirements for Spanish government documents, but not French, Indian Nations' languages, etc.


----------



## DNP

Great factoid. Didn't know that one. Keep 'em coming.



RVGRINGO said:


> The Treaty of Guadalupe requires the USA to support 'Mexican culture', which includes language. That's why there are requirements for Spanish government documents, but not French, Indian Nations' languages, etc.


WashDC/SMA


----------

